# Lionel 2032 Erie maintenance



## hAvAAck (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi All, new here.

I tried a search and didn't come up with anything on this forum. I was looking for some advice from some "pros" which is why I don't trust my googling skills when it comes to this.

My Dad has a Lionel 2032 Erie set that.. has trouble going around the track. I'm thinking that the locomotives and the cars probably need a bit of cleaning. Everything is in amazing condition, but it's not set up all the time and gets stored in all of the original boxes inside the house (climate control).

Anyway, I'm wondering what the best way to try to clean these items is? What products should we use? What areas should we clean and/or stay away from? Basically, I'm looking for any reference material someone might know of that tells us how to properly clean this set. The last thing we want to do is ruin them, obviously, so I'd appreciate any guidance! You can consider me a brand new enthusiast just looking to make the train run better!

Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to MTF. 
Cleaning is a must but how is basicaly a preference. If you search clean in the o scale forum you will find a lot. So start with the track and wheels. Scotchbrite and Goo Gone are favorites. A fine dremel brush works too.
Alcohol and thinner are ok but keep it away from the windings of the motor. Steel wool is not worth the mess.

I always suggest the basic manual


----------



## hAvAAck (Dec 26, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Welcome to MTF.
> Cleaning is a must but how is basicaly a preference. If you search clean in the o scale forum you will find a lot. So start with the track and wheels. Scotchbrite and Goo Gone are favorites. A fine dremel brush works too.
> Alcohol and thinner are ok but keep it away from the windings of the motor. Steel wool is not worth the mess.
> 
> I always suggest the basic manual


Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Second step I would clean up excess oil or grease. Using a solvent, q tips or pipe cleaners. I use a lithium grease on gears and atf fluid for oil. Just about any oil will work. WD 40 is ok for cleaning but not as a lubricating oil.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use gun oil for lube, it never gels and works well. I use lithium grease on the gears as well.


----------



## hAvAAck (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks all, I appreciate the advice!


----------

